# torch down nails pulling out



## Likeason (Jun 28, 2010)

Maybe in this case the homeowner did get ripped off because the roof failed in two years?


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Most irregular and lacking bleed I have EVER seen!


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Likeason said:


> Maybe in this case the homeowner did get ripped off because the roof failed in two years?


The roof "Failed" from day one. It took two years for it to become apparent!


----------

